# [D&DN] Open Playtest via Virtual Tabletop



## Jan van Leyden

I want to play/run a the open playtest game(s) of DDN, but my group lacks interest and flexibility.

Therefore I'd like to organize an online game using the playtest material in form of a double playtest:

The game will be run using the beta test version of EpicTable, a VTT software I'm involved with for testing purposes and the material of the open playtest, which will be available from May, 24th.

Games would be held on weekday nights in the European timeframe. My preferred time would be 7 pm to 11-12 pm GMT. As this will probably a one shot or at least irregular game, I'm rather flexible concerning the days.

Anyone interested in this affair should a) sign up fo the playtest at the WotC site and b) reply to this thread.

Feel free to ask any questions either in one of the two froums or vial PM to me.


----------



## Kzach

Well darn. I was all excited until I read up on EpicTable. Why do people feel that they need to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## Lwaxy

I'd love to but I doubt my monitor will deal with the software. I have one of those bugged ASUS monitors who keeps resyncing  especially in games and throws me out of programs so unless another way to play is used it likely won't work.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Kzach said:


> Well darn. I was all excited until I read up on EpicTable. Why do people feel that they need to reinvent the wheel?




Well, I prefer not to fix a truck's wheel onto my bicycle...


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Lwaxy said:


> I'd love to but I doubt my monitor will deal with the software. I have one of those bugged ASUS monitors who keeps resyncing  especially in games and throws me out of programs so unless another way to play is used it likely won't work.




If you doubt your monitor's capability to handle a VTT game, you might want to try installing and running the beta: EpicTable.

PM me if you want to give it a short try before enlisting for the test. I could set up a small sandbox with which we could check whether your monitor misbehaves.


----------



## RobertLie

Interested here, and I can make the hours.  Further, I won't mind giving EpicTable a try.


----------



## Lwaxy

Yeah it is worth a try I guess.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Well, we're out of luck for the time being... 

The Playtest FAQ states pretty clearly the online usage of the playtest material is not allowed for the time being.

Thanks for your interest and let's hope for a more favorable development!


----------



## Lwaxy

Yeah I saw... but hey, you are in Münster, not too far away from us. Happen to know 2 others in your area maybe? Husband and me are signed up for playtesting but most of our RL groups won't bother or can't sign up.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Well, I'll go prodding my gaming buddies tomorrow! I'm not sure, but two might be possible.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Now that WotC conceded using the playtest material in online games as long as no playtes material is uploaded, posted or otherwise distributed and each participant has signed on for the playtest, this thread is worthwhile and valid again!


----------



## Fobok

I'm definitely interested in giving this a try.


----------



## pumpatta

Hi there. I would like to participate if you still have room for one and accept not so experienced players. I have never tried this kind of internet game either but I like to try new things


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Just a short note to tell you that I'm completely flooded with work right now. I'll post something more concrete in the middle of the next week.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews

Just a post to bump and ask how things stand. So, how do they stand?


----------



## Jan van Leyden

RobertSullivan said:


> Just a post to bump and ask how things stand. So, how do they stand?




Sorry for the long silence but at the end of my current RL project, things have gotten a bit hectic. Come tomorrow the Release Candidate will be out of the door although without being signed-off by me.  I'll catch one or two good nights of sleep and will organize this game next week. The last week of June seems to be perfect to actually play.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews

Jan van Leyden said:


> ...and will organize this game next week.




Good news, then.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

I've just written up the details of the game and posted it here.

Everyone who'd like to play just head over to the EpicTable site and have a look.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews

I see the place to download Beta 20, but no details on the game.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

RobertSullivan said:


> I see the place to download Beta 20, but no details on the game.




Sorry, wrong link. Now it should work.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews

Is this still going ahead?

Edit: Never mind, I saw the other thread.


----------

